# So warranty for an ebay frame is a no no?



## tribe (Apr 4, 2012)

If the frame should have a very evident manufacturer defect would FELT deny warranty anyways?

Thank you


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Probably, yes.


----------



## Jawn P (Nov 14, 2008)

The risk of buying things on ebay...

http://www.feltbicycles.com/USA/Single-Nav/Inside-Felt/Support/Warranty.aspx

"...are warranted to be free from manufacturing defects in material and/or workmanship for the lifetime of the original owner."


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

tribe said:


> If the frame should have *a very evident manufacturer defect* would FELT deny warranty anyways?
> 
> Thank you


If it was that evident, why didn't the original owner submit a warranty claim?


----------



## tribe (Apr 4, 2012)

PJ352 said:


> If it was that evident, why didn't the original owner submit a warranty claim?



If the frame should "develop" or fail... I was just saying.

I have read the warranty and I understand it but I wanted to confirm if FELT would not honor a warranty claim if a frame purchased on ebay should have a problem along it's life

Thank you.


----------



## tribe (Apr 4, 2012)

Jawn P said:


> The risk of buying things on ebay...
> 
> http://www.feltbicycles.com/USA/Single-Nav/Inside-Felt/Support/Warranty.aspx
> 
> "...are warranted to be free from manufacturing defects in material and/or workmanship for the lifetime of the original owner."


Yes I've read the warranty before starting this thread.

I've been buying on ebay since 2003 and so far so good:thumbsup:


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

tribe said:


> If the frame should "develop" or fail... I was just saying.
> 
> I have read the warranty and I understand it but I wanted to confirm if FELT would not honor a warranty claim if a frame purchased on ebay should have a problem along it's life
> 
> Thank you.


Ah, gotcha. A hypothetical.....

I think all the manufacturers consider an ebay sale a private party sale, so basically, used merchandise. One reason I'd only buy a CF bike new.


----------

